# Pics from the Blizzard of '06 in NJ...



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Here's some pics of the "Blizzard of '06", from Northern, NJ. We ended up with about 18-20" payup! I finally got to try out my ATV with plow in some real snow, and all I can say is...THIS THING IS AWESOME!!! It moves mountains of snow with no problem at all!  Hope the rest of you also made some payup! Here's a few pics...


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks Good! How many accounts do you have?? We got about 14-16" here in S.E. Pa.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks! I have 5 regular clients (though today I plowed 8, I got flagged down). 4 of the 5 are looooong (like 300'long x2 cars wide).


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

you think you had it rough? i plowed 30 inches i was out non stop from 9:00saturday night till 4:00am sunday morning non stop you count the hours lol. great pics by the way


----------



## MBB (Oct 29, 2005)

so that's what a snow storm looks like, still waiting for something to push in Milwaukee, keeps bypassing my area.


----------



## lindalou (Feb 8, 2006)

*no snow in the chicago area*

i am so jealous of the east coast......you guys got all the snow and did not share:crying:


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

meyer22288 said:


> you think you had it rough? i plowed 30 inches i was out non stop from 9:00saturday night till 4:00am sunday morning non stop you count the hours lol. great pics by the way


Um....7 hours? Did you mean 4:00am Monday morning? that makes it 19 hours.

I ran from 1:30am sunday to 9:30pm (with a dinner break)18 hours total.

Matt---nice quad. Is the plow power angle or manual?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm just glad it finally snowed out there in the northeast, this way we don't have to listen to you guys ***** anymore.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

KLC99 said:


> Um....7 hours? Did you mean 4:00am Monday morning? that makes it 19 hours.
> 
> I ran from 1:30am sunday to 9:30pm (with a dinner break)18 hours total.
> 
> Matt---nice quad. Is the plow power angle or manual?


Thanks-It's the Cycle Country 54" with manual angle. To be honest, I don't really end up changing the angle very often. I LOVE plowing with my new ATV!!!:waving:


----------



## dj&sonplowing (Jan 11, 2006)

you guys finally got your snow out there , lucky devils,, biggest snow since 1947 they say in new york city, like 30 inch? wow


----------



## Alaska Tim (Nov 17, 2005)

*Must be*

Nice !!! We have virtually no snow here in ALASKA. I'm bummed, you guys out east have all the fun & luck.:waving:


----------

